# Finding reliable sources



## startenover (Aug 27, 2019)

so ive been reading through all the back threads and came on one about newbies not being able to find a good reliable source and he got flamed by everybody for it. what confuses me is that most of the guys on here are on the juice but won't help any new guys with a source now i know it takes some time to build trust but i dont understand all the anger when somebody brings up looking for a reliable source cause pretty much all you guys are using them and at some point needed help finding them yourselves. not trying to piss anybody off I just dont understand. all I want to do is take myself to the next level and maximize my bodies potential as im sure most eveybody does again not trying to make anybody mad its just frustrating


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 27, 2019)

I understand your frustration.  Personally, I get mine through a "private source", aka a friend of mine.  He's a damn fine cook, but not looking to expand his business and not looking for new customers.  I think most of the guys here are in a similar situation.  The best don't advertise, and they sure as hell do not have web sites or take random referrals or deal with new people.

I'm afraid what you're asking here is like asking "How do I get a girlfriend?".  There is no easy answer, you either do or you don't.  My only advice is, just like getting a girlfriend, sounding desperate, (which you do), is not the answer.  Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 27, 2019)

Why would you ask complete strangers where to buy illegal drugs? Are you a cop?


----------



## TODAY (Aug 27, 2019)

Those of us on 'the juice' want to protect our sources by not introducing any unknown variables to the equation. This means not steering new customers their way unless we know for sure that they're trustworthy.

Furthermore, I found my sources the same way most of the members here did: by making friends, offering advice where appropriate, being friendly and ultimately proving ourselves to be trustworthy.

I don't mean to imply that you yourself are untrustworthy, just that finding a good source requires patience, respect and a certain amount of integrity.


----------



## startenover (Aug 27, 2019)

thanks for the answers guys no im not desperate and definitely not a cop actually im medically retired from the phone company. due to a back injury and surgery. i was just expanding on a thread from the back threads i didnt mean to make anybody uncomfortable. i wasnt asking for anybodies source i was just trying to start a discussion.


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 27, 2019)

Nothing wrong with a discussion. There’s many ways to go about finding a source. As others have said, these are illegal drugs. For every good source there’s likely 20 or more bad ones. 

Here are some bad ways to go about finding a source:
Buying from a website. Horrible idea. Yeah maybe there’s good ones, but if you found them that easy, so can the fuzz. So if they are good, they won’t be around long. Most are bad. 

Buying from a random person on a forum. You don’t know these people, and what happens if they take your money? ****in nothing. You can’t do nothing. 

Any source that comes to you, probably bad. They aren’t really protecting themselves, are they? 

Heres a good way:
Make friends with people in the gym that are obviously on. Yeah, there’s tons of regular looking people using steroids, but you know who Im talking about. Giant people, guys that are unnaturally big. Talk to them, lift with them, pick their brains. Eventually there will be steroid talk. And if he screws you, you can hit him with a 45lb plate. 

Don’t be desperate. I’m not saying you are, I’m just saying a lot of people are. These are not life or death drugs. They are not necessary for any of us. If you hang around the scene long enough, if you put in your time, and don’t act like a complete douche, it will find it’s way to you.


----------



## DNW (Aug 27, 2019)

"I'm not a cop or anything." -Cop


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 27, 2019)

DNW loves when we play cops and robbers, cant tell u how many times I have cuffed and stuffed him....:32 (16):



DNW said:


> "I'm not a cop or anything." -Cop


----------



## DNW (Aug 27, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> DNW loves when we play cops and robbers, cant tell u how many times I have cuffed and stuffed him....:32 (16):



Lmao "cuffed and stuffed".  Jesus.  Thate a fav for this year


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 27, 2019)

*Sitting in front of the TV faithfully every Friday nite to see how Bo and Luke got out of trouble and avoid getting "cuffed and stuffed" by Sheriff Roscoe P. Coltrane
*


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 27, 2019)

What happened to the solid advice of finding the biggest dude in the gym then offering to suck his d*ck?  Then after 5 or 6 months of letting him video tapping dat azz, maybe he will sell to you.  That way, if you narc, the videos are on some sort of electronic dead man's switch to upload to pr0nhub.  Just better hope he doesn't forget about the dead man's switch when he goes on vacation, like what happened to me.


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 27, 2019)

I like Rumpy's answer.............Except I would change 1 thing...It's like asking me how to get my girlfriend...!!!


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 27, 2019)

avoid websites! Be patient if you make the right friends you’ll most likely find one however, this site is not the place to find a source so asking for one on here will be a dead end, this is not a source site 
having said that be very careful with other sites that are source sites as they can pay to get good reviews when in fact it’s bunk gear or super under dosed.


----------



## startenover (Aug 27, 2019)

those of you that gave informative real answers thank you very much. I appreciate the information and will take it to heart.


----------



## Browns225 (Aug 27, 2019)

Make fitness friends that you trust and get the advice from them. Don't take source advice from anyone that doesn't look like a bodybuilder and wasn't friendly with you before the steroid talk. Some websites are good but you will not find them by googling, a trusted person will direct you to them. Most of what you find through google/reddit etc is low quality that people who don't know the difference are using and not even really growing from.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 27, 2019)

startenover said:


> those of you that gave informative real answers thank you very much. I appreciate the information and will take it to heart.



would you be able to get TRT from a local doc...??


----------



## dangerbird89 (Sep 7, 2019)

you kinda sorta just gotta hope the source is reliable.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 7, 2019)

Like weed ... AAS is literally everywhere ... although this is not what you want to hear ... if your asking these questions you're probably not ready ... if you're working out consistently at a local gym ... in a normal size city ... there are people there using in your gym... it's just not that hard to make a connection ... its literally a matter of being in the know ... if you are not ... you likely have more dues to pay ... no one should use AAS whose not been working out regularly for 1 to 2 years ... once you have you'll have these answers ...


----------



## amalka (Sep 8, 2019)

Glad I found this thread, I was about 2 seconds away from placing a $300 order from puritysourcelabs, their payment method smelled a little fishy so upon further research here I am........ I'm assuming that right now I'm at the baby stages of doing my research on AAS and from what I understand making friends with a "guy at the gym" is the best/most reliable way of finally getting my hands on some, but is it the only way? In my case I honestly don't picture anyone at my gym on gear, simply put I'm just not around enough(or any) people that are on it so it's not an option for me. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated and by all means feel free to roast me I can take it, just remember everyone here was a noob once too


----------



## GreatGunz (Sep 8, 2019)

*​Lol..........*


Flyingdragon said:


> DNW loves when we play cops and robbers, cant tell u how many times I have cuffed and stuffed him....:32 (16):


----------



## SwoleG (Sep 18, 2019)

Don't worry dude i'm in the same boat, from what I have heard and seen this is very much a gatekeeper society and i guess it's sorta expected.  I have been in my gym looking and looking. I have a couple guys who are for sure on. Ima get my damn gear lol


----------



## neizp157 (Sep 19, 2019)

Are there many online cops?


----------



## amalka (Sep 19, 2019)

seriously just considering hopping on a flight to Mexico and buying some legally, it shouldn't be this hard to find drugs what's this world come to??


----------



## Littleman (Sep 22, 2019)

amalka said:


> seriously just considering hopping on a flight to Mexico and buying some legally, it shouldn't be this hard to find drugs what's this world come to??



Just go to your local hormone doc and get it. Its legal and you have a permanent supplier.


----------



## amalka (Sep 25, 2019)

Littleman said:


> Just go to your local hormone doc and get it. Its legal and you have a permanent supplier.



I would go this route if my goal was trt but I'm looking to do my first "beginner cycle", I've done my homework, I'm prepared both physically & mentally and now I just need to find a source. I doubt any of these local $$$ hormone centers would prescribe me what I need for a 10 week cycle. I gotta admit I've been lured by some of these so called UGL's and almost pulled the trigger on two separate occasions, but came to my senses last minute and heaved the advice circulating on these forums.


----------



## amalka (Sep 25, 2019)

SwoleG said:


> Don't worry dude i'm in the same boat, from what I have heard and seen this is very much a gatekeeper society and i guess it's sorta expected. I have been in my gym looking and looking. I have a couple guys who are for sure on. Ima get my damn gear lol


Good luck my dude let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## amalka (Sep 25, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> Like weed ... AAS is literally everywhere ... although this is not what you want to hear ... if your asking these questions you're probably not ready ... if you're working out consistently at a local gym ... in a normal size city ... there are people there using in your gym... it's just not that hard to make a connection ... its literally a matter of being in the know ... if you are not ... you likely have more dues to pay ... no one should use AAS whose not been working out regularly for 1 to 2 years ... once you have you'll have these answers ...


Using weed as an analogy is perfect, really put it perspective for me. Like if I saw some rando asking everyone for weed most everyone's gonna be sketch about it plus he's just begging for some sleezball to sell him a bag of oregano. My problem is my gym doesn't have any potheads


----------



## Ponchik (Sep 28, 2019)

It looks like every rookie got his slap ... Then after you join to the friends of ours.


----------



## amalka (Oct 3, 2019)

Ponchik said:


> It looks like every rookie got his slap ... Then after you join to the friends of ours.



processing......


----------



## gymratflex (Dec 23, 2019)

Back in he Late 90s, some of my best customers where "cops"


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Dec 31, 2019)

The weed analogy is perfect.  I switched gyms a few months back, after being consistent at the new gym for a month or so a regular starts a conversation, it was all kind of "in code" but I knew what he was getting at.  If you are a regular it will find you most likely.


----------



## CJ (Dec 31, 2019)

Ponchik said:


> It looks like every rookie got his slap ... Then after you join to the friends of ours.



Sounds like some Mafia shit right there!


----------



## CantTouchThis (Dec 31, 2019)

gymratflex said:


> Back in he Late 90s, some of my best customers where "cops"



What this guy said ^ I know more police on steroids than not


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 31, 2019)

The sources at the place I go to aren’t in it as much for the money as they are to pay for their own supply and to help out those who have similar goals. I was talking to one of them earlier this year and he was talking about how regardless of how much someone offered him, he’d never sell to someone he didn’t like  or didn’t trust 100%.  Point being....anyone you find at your gym isn’t likely to be selling as a full time job. They have a lot to lose and you need to prove yourself worthy of the risk and frankly anyone who talks openly about it with someone they don’t know well isn’t demonstrating their ability to keep their trap shut.

My advice on things NOT to do.....

-Workout like a pu$$y
- talk endlessly about PEDs hoping someone takes the hint
- ask around
- start conversations with those who aren’t looking for one

In my experience, you don’t find reliable sources. They find you after you have proven yourself.


----------



## Goldenhigh (Jan 12, 2020)

DNW said:


> "I'm not a cop or anything." -Cop




hahah priceless


----------

